# Another new girl



## Helenb33 (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi all

I'm about to start clomid, as soon as AF comes along later this week.  I'm pleased to finally be getting some treatment, as it's been a bit of an ordeal to get this far, but kind of sad as I was about to start Clomid when I feel pregnant naturally last year and then miscarried so I guess it's making me think about what might have been. 

Still, onwards and updwards, as they say ! This sounds like a friendly place to be, so could I please join in ? I'm not normally so down, and I'd like to be able to offer support as well as receive it

Best of luck to everybody  

Helen x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Welcome Helen,
Sorry to hear of your loss hun.
You are allowed to be low, im just waiting for my AF and then i start my 3rd cycle of Clomid, im happy to share any knowledge with you that you need to know.
God Bless
Natalie


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Helen and welcome to the clomid gang  

The girls are fab and we help each other so much.  Firstly, so sorry to hear of your m/c.  I wish you lots of luck with the loony pills and hope they work for you    I'm currently in mid-cycle of my 7th month of clomid so am pretty used to everything it throws up!  Best of luck and see you around x


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi Helen - welcome.
I'm a newbie too - this is my first clomid cycle. All the girls are very generous with their knowledge here.

Best wishes

Alison


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Sorry to hear of your mc 

The ladies here are wonderful & if you need a rant, have any questions or simply want a chat then we're all here 

Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

HIya,

Just thought I'd say hi as we seem to both be newbies. Good luck.  

 Chris xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Welcome to Clomid girls Helen & Mizzlnik  .  Hope to see you both around.

 with the   pills!

xxx


----------



## Helenb33 (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi everyone
Belated thanks for your lovely replies and for making me feel so welcome here !
Helen x


----------



## helenmoo (Feb 7, 2005)

Hey Helen and Mizzlnik!!!! Welcome here!!! We are a very friendly bunch here, we don't bite!! well not hard anyway   lol!!!!  anyway relax, put your feet up and enjoy yourselves here!!!


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

welcome helen & mizzlnik

I would have very little knowledge if it wasnt for the girls on here - its great 'cos you can go to your appt's armed with pertinent and focussed questions (and we have a lught too!!)
     

DRE
x


----------

